# Turbo Dogg Question



## ffemt89 (Dec 10, 2012)

I have a primos turbo dogg and its seems to be a nice unit minus the fact that the remote range claims they made were completely off base. I was also looking at the fox pro and got on their website looking at sounds and compared to the primos sounds they are much better. I was wondering if I buy sounds from fox pro will they play on the turbo dogg?

Thanks in advance

Alex


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

you'll have to jump through hoops to get the Turbo Dogg to recognize them, what's wrong with the remote?


----------



## ffemt89 (Dec 10, 2012)

What do yo mean jump through hoops? and the box claimed 150 yds of range, the first time i went out I sat it at 80 with no obstruction and it wouldn't work so now i just sit it from 25-40 yards bc I haven't went out and played with it to see what ranges it will actually do.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I dont think the primos will play the foxpro, I dont know of anything that will.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm sure prairiewolf is correct in that foxpro files are a format that only the foxpro's can read, even adding MP3's to the turbo you may get a "no name" on the file on the remote. There is a work around for this on the Primos customer service web site. I downloaded a MP3 editor and have no issues now. I have the Alpha Dogg and so far the remote has worked out to 75 yards without issue. I don't use an e-caller out any further than that. I also use only lithium batteries.


----------



## ffemt89 (Dec 10, 2012)

Well thats too bad I really like the fox pro sounds, but thanks for answering the question!


----------

